# What Shanty to buy?



## nerman25 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Guys I need some opinions which i know you are all too willing to part with!! :lol:

I got some money for Christmas and want to get a shanty in the 200 dollar range mayeb a bit more but not much. I am going to use it mostly on smaller inland lakes and maybe on the bay a couple times a year. I wont be out in any terrible conditions so i wondered what you guys would get with that money and where from and why. This is my first shanty and I want to make sure its a good one that will last awhile!
THanks in advance.
Ryan


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

shappell dx 3000... cant go wrong with that one......http://www.shappell.com/dx3000shelter.html


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

V's Tease said:


> shappell dx 3000... cant go wrong with that one......http://www.shappell.com/dx3000shelter.html


 
I have 2 shappells and the DX3000 is just right for what your going to use it for.. Its made here in Michigan and the customer service is vey good if you need anything..


----------



## deadfisherman (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of online research lately and was convinced that I wanted a tent/hub style pop-up, just wasn't sure what one to buy.
I was about to buy a Cabelas brand pop-up because it was on sale and I have a $20 promo. Then at the last minute I came across a website where the author does really nice reviews and write ups on ice shanties. The website is called Red Rock Widerstore, I called and talked to a guy there and asked him all about the different brand of shanties on the market, and when it was all said and done I decided to go with a Black Ice brand portable shanty. The Black Ice has more features than any other pop-up on the market and I'm getting it for $175 delivered to my door. I will make a post after I get it and try it out.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *V's Tease*
> _shappell dx 3000... cant go wrong with that one......http://www.shappell.com/dx3000shelter.html_
> 
> ...



Bought the DX3000 for my son for xmas. Said he wanted the Shappell because it has a floor. Real easy to put up and take down. Paid 269.00 at Jays in Clare. He used it last night and said it worked out great.


----------



## nashtrash69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Shappell 3000 ! they are made in Michigan and also have great customer service .


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

cannot go wrong with a michigan made product!! i dont think ill ever buy anything besides a shappell


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

deadfisherman said:


> I've been doing a lot of online research lately and was convinced that I wanted a tent/hub style pop-up, just wasn't sure what one to buy.
> I was about to buy a Cabelas brand pop-up because it was on sale and I have a $20 promo. Then at the last minute I came across a website where the author does really nice reviews and write ups on ice shanties. The website is called Red Rock Widerstore, I called and talked to a guy there and asked him all about the different brand of shanties on the market, and when it was all said and done I decided to go with a Black Ice brand portable shanty. The Black Ice has more features than any other pop-up on the market and I'm getting it for $175 delivered to my door. I will make a post after I get it and try it out.


Hub's or tent shantys are fine,it just depends what kind of fishing u do.im a run and gunner when it comes to fishing the sag. bay or lsc. thats is whats needed.,but if your hitting smaller lakes or lakes u know where the fish are gonna be.the hubs can acommadate alot of people,lots of room.there just a pain to move alot.for me a flip shanty,with a sled tub underneath...what ever u pick tight lines.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I just bought a Clam Summit hub style shanty from Cabelas. Used it for the first time on Friday and I LOVE it!!! We had 4 people and were very comfortable. I am a run and gun fisherman when at LSC and have no issue moving around a hub style. We used my brothers Frabil that is 6ft x 12ft several times last year with no problem. If you are moving long distances they are easy to break down and set back up, or for short moves just take everything out and pull it over there. I used to have a lot of misconceptions about hub shanties that were all put to rest. They are great. Just don't forget your ice anchors on the windy days. Each persons fishing style and preferrences dictate the one that is right for you, so good luck with whichever you choose.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Cabelas is having an employees pricing discount sale from now till january 5th. Im looking at the Otter cottage but its alot more than $200.


----------



## hoyt001 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a 2 man clam in good shape and excellant working order,with removable padded seats,sets up in secs, for $230...517-442-9102.....i have it listed on craigslist.org........jackson...sporting goods...12-25.........dave genz clam


----------



## nerman25 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for all the input guys. I think i may go with a hub style however my concerns are these.
1) how easy/hard are the ice anchors to get in to tie it down with if its windy?
2) I have a hub style hunting blind and it has started to come apart at the hubs. I am guessing the ice shanties are built a little better but that gives me a few concerns.
ALso does anyone else have that black ice brand? wondering how they are as it looks like a pretty good deal.
thanks
Ryan


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

http://www.killzonehunting.com/fishing-gear

Gravy.
I bought a $13 cordless drill from Menard's and I use a 5/16 drill to pop holes and that way you can spin 'em in with a few fingers EASILY.
You tie down one corner into the wind with an anchor (I do 2 if it's real breezy).

Fine one for less money SHIPPED than the Killzone.










:evilsmile


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

nerman25 said:


> thanks for all the input guys. I think i may go with a hub style however my concerns are these.
> 1) how easy/hard are the ice anchors to get in to tie it down with if its windy?
> 2) I have a hub style hunting blind and it has started to come apart at the hubs. I am guessing the ice shanties are built a little better but that gives me a few concerns.
> ALso does anyone else have that black ice brand? wondering how they are as it looks like a pretty good deal.
> ...


My brother had a problem with his coming apart last year. He just modified it with a heavier washer and its fine. Frabil assured him they fixed the problem in factory with this years models of hub shanties. My Clam looks to be pretty solid. I haven't use my ice anchors yet but have been told Clams are the easiest to install. The Frabil ones were a bit of a pain to get started. I had the same concerns you did, until I fished in one last year.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

just bought a 4 man HUB style shapell. I have used it twice and love it. Payed 170 on sale i think it is about 210 normaly. But the thing i love the most is i am 6'2" and standing right next to the wall ( lowest point)my head barely touches the top!!! Plenty of room for spearing!!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm surprised how many people like the shappels...

i had one and hated it - PITA and time consuming to set up and tear down, doesn't really pull well through the snow unless you make skis/sled for it. Your stuff doesn't stay on it while you pull it over uneven ground (unless you add more mods). The floors break/crack after a few seasons of service and frankly, they are uncomfortable to fish out of if you're taller than 6'. if you want to hole hop or be mobile, they are not as easy to move around either once they are setup.

i'm all for supporting a MI company, but the fold-up shanties are a nightmare. I sold mine and got a fish-trap 4 years ago and love it. If you get a shappel, look at the rover style


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

Eskimo 3 man pop up style. I had it for 3 years now and not a single problem. Under $200 too.

As far as the anchors go, I cut a notch in a socket that fits over the anchor and use a cordless drill to put them in. no predrilled hole needed.

But they are easy to put in by hand too.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Not a fan of the suitcase style shanties like the DX 3000, but to each their own. Id opt for a flip over type shanty. Much quicker and easier to set up...ecspecially if the winds blowing. Plus, it allows you to be more mobile IMO, and it can tote all your gear without strapping it all down etc.... Shapell Rover should be in your price range. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

I've been eye ballin' the hub shanty's as well. 

Two questions: If there's 10" of snow on the ice, do you dig it out and then pop the shanty up or just stamp it down? I'm thinking if you dropped a depth weight or something in the snow it be tough to find or have trouble with your chair sitting level..etc.

2nd ??: Just the opposite. what if there's no snow? Do the flaps on the shanty keep the wind out? Freeze to the ice? 

Just trying to cover all the angles. 

Thanks for your $0.02!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Never used a hub style shanty, but i have used a double bull blind, same concept. If you have any amount of wind it catches it and wants to flip it back over when your trying to pop out the first wall and then thre roof. I cant imagine doing that out on the lake with a stiff wind. Then you gotta secure that thing to the ice....Seems like a nightmare, ecspecially if theres no snow...JMO though, to each his own.


----------

